# Singer Sewing Machine 4432 'Heavy Duty' - needle replacement blockage



## Low Altitude (11 mo ago)

This is a really long shot, but has anyone encountered this problem and solved it? 

I've had a Singer model 4432 'Heavy Duty' sewing machine for years and changed the needle many times. 

Recently, though, I came to put in a new needle but the channel in the presser-fott assembly into which it is inserted seems to be blocked somehow. Of course, you can't see in there, try as i might by using little mirrors etc. 

The problem is certainly NOT that the shank of the old needle broke off and lodged in the channel. 

Something's out of whack. I suppose i can start taking the thing apart, but it's going to be an awful job. 

Any ideas? Singer support is completely MIA as usual. 

Thanks all,


----------

